
Lessons from the Spanish property bubble - greifswalder
https://www.sitra.fi/en/articles/rethinking-domestic-urban-spaces-better-future-lessons-spanish-property-bubble/
======
expertentipp
> Puigjaner proposes the provocative formula of a set of homes with no real
> kitchen

No. Just no. Bugger off Ms Pugjammer.

------
netsharc
God, is it just me or is this article written in a super-pretentious manner?

~~~
flavio81
It is.

------
somehnreader
Are Barcelona and Madrid meant to be overvalued?

I live in London and am considering to buy a house in Spain in 5 years time or
so and the prices look pretty good in the countryside. I had a look at city
centre properties too and compared to the southeast UK they struck me as quite
sensibly priced.

I do understand that I am privileged to be able to consider this.

